# Thursday morning yardsale finds



## cobaltbot (Jul 1, 2010)

Sometimes yardsales start on Thursday and this one listed old bottles in the paper and said dawn to dusk so I asked to take a little leave so I could go before work.  Nothing great but I got to add to my Baltimore and York colections so here's what I got for $20.00.

 Three Maryland Brewing Company beers with different Branch names:  Globe, Gunther, and National.  A Jos. H Schmidt & Co and a Philip's Bros blob top, the Schmidt is listed as rare in the Bmore book.  A Karl Katz hutch from York that's not listed in the York book but is probably common.  An SCA Baker's Chemical bottle with a cool bottle embossed on the base and some Cloverland, Greenspring, and Western Md & Kress common milks that I didn't have.


----------



## waskey (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice finds the Jos. Shmidt is a Baltimore soda and is rare; ive only ever seen two let me know if your ever interested in selling it; its one of the Baltimore steamer sodas I need. Nice finds.


----------



## recusant (Jul 1, 2010)

you got all that for 20 samolians! man,I want to shake your paw! Good deal!


----------



## green dragon (Jul 1, 2010)

great finds.. droooool. 

 love the Kellys - can you give more info on that ( us ACL guys need  goodies, too [] ) 

 nice looking haul. 

 ~ AL


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 1, 2010)

I got to say that Kellys has my Irish heart all a flutter, brings a tear to me eye, because I don't own it. LOL! I do like that Kellys. There's another one to keep my eyes out for.


----------



## waskey (Jul 1, 2010)

Steve, you made a great deal heres an approximate value on the balt. bottles you have.

 -Jos. L. Schmidt blob-defenetly one of the better steamers from Balt. $15-35
 -Phillips Bros. blob top- $3-7
 -Globe blob top- $5-10
 -Gunther blob top- $5-10
 -National blob top- $5-10
 -Cloverland-older style bottle $7-10
 -Kress Milk- $7-10
 -Green Spring- $10-15
 -Western Maryland Dairy- the gill is pretty scarce $10-20


----------



## madman (Jul 1, 2010)

hey steve nice finds! great deal on those!


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, the other beer is a Baltimore Mount Vernon.  Henry, to collect most of the known Baltimore Steamers would be at least a hundred varients I bet. Its yours if I ever decide to sell or trade it.  The Kellys is from The Kelly Beverage Company of Havre de Grace, Md.  As an embossed soda in Harford County they are found everwhere like the Suburban Club bottles from Baltimore.  I've never seen the ACL version so I picked it out.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 2, 2010)

Pretty good haul you got there..................


----------

